# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sa here ne jave beni dashuri???

## Analistja

Po e nis vitin mbare me nje sondazh. E di qe eshte icike private kjo pyetje por meqe ne forume diskutohen lloj lloj temash thashe ta ve edhe kete sondazh.
Ndenjeri nga ju do pyesi "po çfare i duhet kesaj", ne fakt ashte tjesht nje pyetje dhe thashe ta ve me votime. Dhe se mos thoni se cfare analize do i bej, asnje analize por me kete do shohim se sa "lover" te vertete jane shqiptaret.

Votim te mbare. :rrotullo syte:  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Analistja

Qe tju heq turpin juve votova e para dhe sgjodha opsionin e trete

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

I sa keq..... une jam i virgjer.... lol..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Analistja

> I sa keq..... une jam i virgjer.... lol..


Per ty eshte opsioni i pare zemer ... :boing:  :boing:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Te tregohem realist per momentin jam singel dhe normalisht 0 her i bije.Ne eksperjencen time kur kam nje lidhje e bej me shum se 3 her ne jav.

----------


## sulioti

Mesatarishti Tre Here Ne Jave

----------


## prishtinase

kur kam  burrin  ktu me teper se 3  e kur me iken 0  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

nga ana ime edhe 2 her ne dite po ana tjeter fatkeqsisht eshte per vetum 2 her ne jave mose e merrni per shaka ase per rrahje gjoksi ky esht realiteti lolo.

----------


## Izadora

aq sa me e mbajte trupin ne forme



 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

_Saher të më vjen mundësia dhe dëshira!_

----------


## maryp

kur eshte ketu....shume shume here........... kur eshte larg.... :i ngrysur:

----------


## milanistja_el

Zero here ne jave dhe ne muaj se me mungon malli i pare per me shume  :perqeshje:

----------


## land

kur jam atje ....shume shume here.....kur jam larg!

----------


## Hard_Style

...minus Zero her  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:   nuk jam i dashuruar. :Lulja3:

----------


## Dorontina

> O prishtinase.ma mer mendja qe shpesh her behesh shum nervoze. :P


*pse e gjelozon ti prishtinasen , nuk tregove per vete asgje................

*****
pergjigja ime asht per temen........

kur e keni ne dorê beni beni e kur jeni pa punê fleni ....*
 :Lulja3:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Dashuri bej bam ere,8 dite ne jave,po me seksin jemi nje cike keq...

----------


## oliinter

te pakten dy ose tre here ne dite dhe jo 2 here ne jave!!! cfare jeni mer impotenta qe nuk beni seks fare????

apo mos gje une hyj tek maniaket qe nuk rrijn dot pa seks???

hajd tung!

----------


## ardis

mos ma merrni per mburrje por nuk me ze gjumi po nuk bera sex ne darke cdo nate dhe jam rreth40 vjec

----------


## sabah08

Pyetja eshte formuluar gabim.Duhet sa here ne dite ....... :syte zemra:

----------


## Dorontina

> te pakten dy ose tre here ne dite dhe jo 2 here ne jave!!! cfare jeni mer impotenta qe nuk beni seks fare????
> 
> hajd tung!


*
haje sa ke me hanger kur te soset fillon edhe ti te fishkllojsh..........*
natyra asht ksi lloji........ajo hakmerret ........kur han shum........

----------

